# i want a 2nd baby but, am afraid of toximia



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

here is my dilemma: i am a 35 year-old fairly healthy woman. i am the mother to a spirited almost 4 year-old and i adopted my hudbands son from his 1st marriage. with my 4 year old, she was and S.G.A. baby, born at 37 weeks she weighed in at 3lbs and 3ounces. she also has only one functioning kidney, but she's is doing ok with that( i.e. no kidney infections) we want another baby but because d.d. was S.G.A. because of my toximia we are really doughting my ability to have a normal weight baby, if i do become preg again i plan to follow the "THE BLUE RIBBON DIET. the tought of a growing life inside of me not being properly nourshied really worries me. when they found out i had toximia i was induced but that did'nt help so they sliced me open. recovery was long but i had a supportive family...... i have an app. with the ob/gyn who delived dd to discuss with him the possibily of this next pregnancy. can anyone help me or share knowledge of toximia , how to naturally prevent it, does being overweight contribute to it? i know i have alot of questions..........


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

I was afraid too. I had HELLP syndrome with ds, in retrospect, I probably had it for at least a week, and BP symptoms long before that, but I kept it all to myself and chalked it up to paranoia. Ended up with an urgent c-section under general anesthesia, lots of bonding issues initially, and than colic followed that. ugh. DH and I purposely got pregnant when ds was 1 year old, but I was pretty freaked about the possibility of HELLP syndrome again although intellectually I knew that we were all on the look out for it and it was not likely to be as severe if it did recur. All that said, dd was born with nary a complication--well, she did end up being another c-section, but that's a completely different story--larger than ds, with my health intact. Ironically, my diet was far less healthy with her than it had been with ds. I gained more weight, I ate more junk, you name it. I'm sorry I can't speak to the IUGR, that sounds scary, and more







's to you there. Good luck.

And just to perhaps make you giggle a little. I asked several friends in the medical field if they had any suggestions to help me avoid having HELLP syndrome again, and one asked several friends who are researchers. One (a woman) told her that the current theory is that women who develop it are actually allergic to their SO's semen, rather than the baby, per se, and that they need to develop antibodies. Well, of course, the way to develop the antibodies is to ingest the semen. orally. HAHAHAHAHA! DH was after me to get my antibody count up throughout that pregnancy! I had lots of ms, and I opted to take my chances instead.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I have seen a study that suggested that about miscarriages, and that one was less likely to miscarry if one had a lot of sex...it sounded pretty weird to me...I didn't really believe it...sounded like something weird some guy made up to me...

I dont know a lot of info about toxemia, my little sis ahd high blood pressure while she was pregnant but she was really stressed....I dunno..I think worrying about it a lot would make it worse..

Your dr should be able to provide lots of info.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I think if you do Dr. Brewers diet it should really help you.
My 3rd pregnacy I made sure I ate LOTS of protein and my blood pressure was lower than with my first. I dont however have any problems with toxemia but wanted to help ward off any possible problems.

On other boards I have heard of other people having good success following Dr. Brewers ideas.


----------

